# Tatort Internet



## steffen0278 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wer gucks? Ich, als Vater eines 3 jährigen Sohnes.
Wiederlich was da abgeht. Ich hoffe die Typen werden angeklagt. In der Bild (ja, ich bin Bauarbeiter ) stand, das die Leute sich jetzt sogar wehren. Ungeheuerlich. Die Blockieren die Hotline dieser Beratung. Frau zu Guttenberg bekommt Morddrohungen. 

Ich weis nicht, aber ich glaube die Identität der Täter wird mehr geward als die Kinder und Jugendliche um die es geht. Ja sogar der Opfer.

Wie denkt ihr über die Sendung. 

Mein Vorschlag: Den Geschichten nachgehen und Erfolge bei Anklagen oder gar Urteilen veröffentlichen.


----------



## Lexx (14. Oktober 2010)

hmm.. tatort ist doch immer nur sonntags..
welche folge ist das, und wer ist kommissar ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Oktober 2010)

Frau zu Guttenberg will denk ich nur nicht akzeptieren dass ihr mann in aller munde ist und sie nicht. Deshalb versucht sie sich mit sowas ins licht zu stellen. DAS finde ich traurig


----------



## Sgod (14. Oktober 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wiederlich was da abgeht.


Ich find's auch widerlich. Allerdings aus anderen Gründen.
Für mich ist diese Sendung ein neuer Tiefpunkt des deutschen (Boulevard-)Journalismus', welche unter dem angeblichen Vorwand 
der 'Aufklärung' (sic!) Panikmache und Quotenhascherei betreibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> hmm.. tatort ist doch immer nur sonntags..
> welche folge ist das, und wer ist kommissar ?



Aus dem Kontext heraus vermute ich mal:
Die neue RTLII Show, in der die Frau unseres Verteidigungsministers Kinderschänder jagt. Zumindest hab ich das so aus der Bildschlagzeile übernommen. (RTLII/vonGuttenberg/""Kinderschänder!!!""/BILD war dann ehrlich gesagt eine Kombination, die eher Fluchtreflexe denn Interesse auslöste  )


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Oktober 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr über die Sendung.



Wer weiß ob die Storys so wie man sie da zu sehen bekommt überhaupt zu 100% richtig sind und nicht gestellt sind.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Oktober 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wer weiß ob die Storys so wie man sie da zu sehen bekommt überhaupt zu 100% richtig sind und nicht gestellt sind.



Trotz alle dem kann man das zu 100% auf die Realität projezieren...und ich darf jetzt gar nicht aussprechen was ich mit sonem "menschen" machen würde...da kommt voll das Tier in mir auf wenn ich überhaupt daran denke das jemand einen Kind leid zufügt.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Oktober 2010)

Und was soll deiner Meinung nach eine Todesstrafe, ob durch Steine oder nicht, bringen? Was haben die Opfer davon die vermutlich lebenslange Schäden davontragen.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Oktober 2010)

Die Show an sich habe ich nicht gesehen, mir kommt aber wieder der Slogan ins Gedächtnis, den ich während der Reklame gesehen habe: "Schützt unsere Kinder!" (oder so ähnlich).

Da musste ich mir dann an den Kopf fassen und sagen:
Warum schützt ihr eure Kinder nit selbst? Wenn eure Kinder im Realen Leben angegriffen werden, verteidigt ihr sie doch auch mit allen Mitteln, warum muss es fürs Internet so eine Show sein? Du meine Güte, wenn ihr dazu nicht fähig seid euren Nachwuchs so zu schützen, wie ihr es für richtig haltet, dann setzt erst keinen in die Welt.


----------



## Sash (15. Oktober 2010)

jo schutz fängt in der familie an. dennoch gehören solche freaks eingesperrt auf lebenszeit, bevor sie schaden anrichten.


----------



## JC88 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ist das diese Sendung wo das halbe TV bild verpixelt ist?
Ich glaube da habe ich letztens mal durchgezappt und weil mein ganzer bildschirm verpixelt und verschwommen war hab ichs weggeschaltet. Ist nur ne bessere Verfilmung von "Mitten im Leben" oder wie das auf RTL heißt.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Oktober 2010)

Was ein Blödsinn was sich RTL da wieder ausgedacht hat.


----------



## Icejester (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe eine halbe Folge davon aus Verlegenheit gesehen, weil nichts anderes lief, und fand es super beschissen. Nie wieder.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe eine halbe Folge davon aus Verlegenheit gesehen, weil nichts anderes lief, und fand es super beschissen. Nie wieder.



Verlegenheit? 
In diese Situation möchte ich nicht kommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Oktober 2010)

Möglicherweise wenn man vorm tv liegt und so besoffen ist das man nicht in der lage ist umzuschlaten


----------



## Icejester (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich so voll gewesen wäre, hätte ich den Blödsinn wenigstens nicht richtig mitbekommen. Das wäre eigentlich viel besser gewesen.


----------



## frEnzy (21. Oktober 2010)

Es ist mir peinlich, dass es so eine Sendung im deutschen TV gibt. Sie ist bis ins lächerliche überzogen und überdramatisiert was die Darstellung angeht, es werden Menschen vorgeführt, ausgenutzt und erniedrigt (ja, auch eventuelle Straftäter sind Menschen und sollten so behandelt werden) und das ganze geschieht auch noch aus "niederen Beweggründen" (Quotensuche, Profilierungssucht, Geld). Leider wird dabei gern vergessen, dass der eigentliche Haupttatort für solche Verbrechen die Familie ist und nicht das Internet.

Hier wird der gleiche Beisreflex genutzt, den schon Zensursula damals genutzt hat und wieder fallen viele drauf rein.


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. Oktober 2010)

Diese Sendung hat mich mal wieder darin bestätigt, niemals wieder fernzusehen.

Abgesehen davon, dass dieser Udo Nagel in dem Fall von untergeschobenen Kipos verwickelt war, ist es ebenfalls eine Frechheit von der Bild, Frau von Guttenberg zu vergöttern und auf die Persönlichkeitsrechte dieser Täter zu sch.... (sry)

Ergebnis dieser Sache: Einer dieser Täter dieser Sendung wurde wiedererkannt, gefeuert und ist untergetaucht. Eine Vermisstenanzeige wurde bereits erstellt.

Und diese Verlogenheit dieses Formats, dass Kinder so naiv wären, da fehlen mir echt die Worte. Als ich 5 war, hat sich auch mal so ein Perversling rangemacht, aber ich war nicht so doof und bin auf die Masche reingefallen (blabla spielen usw.) sondern hab ihn ignoriert und bin nach Hause gerannt. Im Internet ist die Sache sogar noch einfacher, da gibt es so ein schönes rotes X oben rechts, da sollte man mal draufklicken.  Und wenn ein Kind mal doch nicht in der Lage sein sollte, die Situation unter Kontrolle zu halten, gibt es eine Institution namens Eltern, die nach Möglichkeit eingreifen sollte.

Fazit: Ich verstehe die Ausgangssituation nicht, wo Einzelfälle von Internetkriminalität hochgespielt wird. Vermutlich will da jemand die Stoppschilder nicht aufgeben...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (31. Oktober 2010)

> Ergebnis dieser Sache: Einer dieser Täter dieser Sendung wurde wiedererkannt, gefeuert und ist untergetaucht. Eine Vermisstenanzeige wurde bereits erstellt.


Ich gucke die Sendung nicht, aber ich habe folgendes über diesen gefeuerten Typ gefunden:


> Caritas-Leiter nach Pädophilie-Vorwurf gefeuert
> 
> Die Caritas hat den Leiter einer Jugendhilfeeinrichtung entlassen. Er war in der RTL-2-Serie "Tatort Internet" in eine Falle getappt. [...]
> Nach Auskunft des Würzburger Leitenden Oberstaatsanwaltschafts Dietrich Geuder wird gegen den beurlaubten Leiter des Jugenddorfes nun ermittelt wegen des Verdachts des sexuellen Missbrauchs von Kindern.


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn ein vermutlich Pädophiler nicht mehr Leiter einer Jugendhilfeeinrichtung ist. ^^ Mein Mitleid für den Mann hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. Oktober 2010)

Persönlichkeitsrechte anyone?

Tut mir leid, aber nur weil der Opfer dieser Sendung wird, hat er streng genommen noch kein Kind missbraucht. Wo ist dann die Grundlage, gegen ihn zu ermitteln?

Wenn es denn Strafbar wäre, dass er THEORETISCH ein Kind missbraucht hätte, dann wären RTLII + Sämtliche Moderatoren etc + Frau von und zu Guttenberg ebenfalls schuldig, denn diese tragen Mitschuld zu der theoretischen Tat (Anbahnungschat)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass das Gedankenspiel mit den theoretischen Verbrechen schon mal in Minority Report behandelt wurde


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (31. Oktober 2010)

> Persönlichkeitsrechte anyone?


Es wurden ja keine Klarnamen genannt, das Gesicht wurde verpixelt, etc., von daher ist dem Datenschutz wohl grundsätzlich Rechnung getragen worden. Und wenn der zu der 13-Jährigen tatsächlich mit seinem Wagen der Jugendhilfeeinrichtung fährt... also sorry... dann sieht man den halt in seinem Wagen der Jugendhilfeeinrichtung zu einem 13-jährigen Mädchen fahren, selber schuld, oder? Dass man das dann im Fernsehen sieht, ist halt ziemlich blöd für den. Sieh's mal so: Vielleicht lässt sich der Mann jetzt therapieren, falls er Therapie-bedürftig und therapierbar ist. Das wäre auch für ihn gut.

Die Konzentration auf den armen Pädophilen und auf seine Rechte und das Ignorieren der potenziellen Opfer mutet aber schon sehr seltsam an.

Was diese Sendung gemacht hat, sollte eher Aufgabe der Polizei oder von Hilfseinrichtungen sein, auch der Mann selbst könnte versuchen, seine Neigungen zu unterdrücken oder zu therapieren und er hätte zumindest nicht dieses Amt anstreben sollen... Wenn es halt kein anderer als diese Sendung macht?... Ich muss mir das nicht angucken, lieber wäre mir auch, wenn es andere machen würden... Aber man kann doch nicht ernsthaft etwas dagegen haben, dass der Mann nicht mehr Leiter einer Jugendhilfeeinrichtung ist? Sogar der Gefeuerte sieht es ein: „Er hat auch die Einschätzung geteilt, dass dieses Verhalten nicht vereinbar ist mit der Leitung eines Kinderdorfes“.


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. Oktober 2010)

Nicknames?

Außerdem verübt RTL II hier Selbstjustiz in vollendeter Form.  Wenn denen die Kinder wichtiger wären als die Quoten, dann hätten sie die Fälle schon im Mai der Polizei übergeben können. Aber so ist das nun mal: NICHTS ist wichtiger als die Zuschauerquote 

Das er entlassen wird ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, aber wie sind sie nur bloß darauf gekommen, dass er bei Tatort Internet erwischt wurde? hmmmmm......

Falls du der Meinung bist, dass in dem Bereich zu wenig getan wird, dann steht es dir frei, selbstständig nach Pädophilen zu suchen und handfesten (!) Beweisen zur Polizei gehen.

Ignorieren der Opfer!? Du hast dir die Frage schon selbst beantwortet: POTENZIELLE Opfer. Echte Opfer können nun mal durch solche Formate nachgewiesen werden. Also wieso sollte ich mit imaginären Personen Mitleid haben? Als nächstes hab ich mit der Menschheit Mitleid, weil wir alle zum Tode verdammt sind.

Aussagen der Sendung sind ohnehin falsch: Die meisten Fälle sexuellen Missbrauchs finden im persönlichen Umfeld des Kindes statt und nicht im Internet, wie es uns RTL suggerieren will.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Aussagen der Sendung sind ohnehin falsch: Die meisten Fälle sexuellen Missbrauchs finden im persönlichen Umfeld des Kindes statt und nicht im Internet, wie es uns RTL suggerieren will.


 Und es ist auch - trotz der Strafbarkeit FALLS aus dem Internetchat dann doch eine sexuelle Handlung wird - nochmal was anderes, ob ein 13 jähriges Mädel, das mit einem im Chat flirtet und sich offenbar (hab die Sendung nie gesehen) freiwillig mit ihm zu mehr nur zu einem Smalltalkt verabredet, oder ob der Onkel seine 9jährige Nichte gegen ihren Willen betatscht und ihr auch noch einredet, dass sie ein böses Mädchen sei, wenn sie jemandem davon erzählt. 

Aber so oder so, egal um welche (möglichen) Taten es sich handelt, finde ich es nicht o.k, wenn da Leute ohne die Möglichkeit eines Widerspruchs von irgendeinem TV-Team gezeigt werden. Das verpixeln nutzt da auch wenig, die werden in ihrem Umkreis trotzdem erkannt.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (31. Oktober 2010)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Außerdem verübt RTL II hier Selbstjustiz in vollendeter Form.


Selbstjustiz, ist das strafbar? Falls ja, dann sollen die Behörden RTL II eben bestrafen.



> Wenn denen die Kinder wichtiger wären als die Quoten, dann hätten sie die Fälle schon im Mai der Polizei übergeben können. Aber so ist das nun mal: NICHTS ist wichtiger als die Zuschauerquote


Ich sage ja, das ist alles andere als ideal mit dieser Sendung. Der Idealfall wäre wohl gewesen, wenn er seiner Neigungen unterdrücken würde, wenn er von sich aus Hilfe gesucht hätte oder wenn er sich zumindest nicht ausgerechnet diesen Job ausgesucht hätte. Leiter eines Kinderdorfes... Einen blöderen Job für einen Pädophilen gibt es kaum, höchstens noch Kindergärtner oder Kinderarzt...



> Falls du der Meinung bist, dass in dem Bereich zu wenig getan wird, dann steht es dir frei, selbstständig nach Pädophilen zu suchen und handfesten (!) Beweisen zur Polizei gehen.


Tut mir leid, ich jage schon den ganzen Tag Zoophile und in der Nacht jage ich Nekrophile, um die Pädophilen müssen sich also leider andere kümmern, auch mein Tag hat nur 24 Stunden.



> Ignorieren der Opfer!? Du hast dir die Frage schon selbst beantwortet: POTENZIELLE Opfer. Echte Opfer können nun mal durch solche Formate nachgewiesen werden. Also wieso sollte ich mit imaginären Personen Mitleid haben? Als nächstes hab ich mit der Menschheit Mitleid, weil wir alle zum Tode verdammt sind.


Du scheinst dir mehr Sorgen um den Pädophilen zu machen als um die potenziellen Opfer. Zumindest entsteht der Eindruck. Ein Pädophiler hat einfach nicht Kinderdorf-Leiter zu sein, denn in dieser Situation können Opfer entstehen. Ein Pädophiler, der den ganzen Tag beruflich mit Kindern zu tun hat: Das ist eine konkrete Gefahrensituation, da braucht man kaum Vorstellungskraft. 



> Aussagen der Sendung sind ohnehin falsch: Die meisten Fälle sexuellen Missbrauchs finden im persönlichen Umfeld des Kindes statt und nicht im Internet, wie es uns RTL suggerieren will.


Irgendwelche Aussagen dieser Sendung muss ich auch nicht glauben, ich schaue die Sendung nicht mal. Aber dieser pädophile Typ ist nicht mehr Leiter eines Kinderdorfes, das ist positiv.


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. November 2010)

Ich habe bereits geschrieben, weshalb ich mich mehr auf die Pädophilen beziehe als auf die potenziellen Opfer. Das brauche ich nicht weiter zu thematisieren.

Es ist selbstverständlich besser, wenn solche Menschen von Kindern ferngehalten werden, keine Frage, mir geht es darum, wie die Caritas überhaupt hinter seine Neigungen gekommen ist.

Dann könnte ja auch die Polizei Geständnisse aus mutmaßlichen Täten rausfoltern, wenn du es für richtig hältst, Menschen gleich welcher sexuellen Neigung zur Schau zu stellen. Und nur weil jemand Pädophil ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ihm die Grundrechte abgesprochen werden, obwohl es hier anscheinend Menschen gibt, die den Scheiterhaufen wieder einführen möchten.

Tut mir ja leid, wenn es so klingt, als wäre ich Pro-Pädophilie eingestellt, aber man muss das ganze auch mal objektiv betrachten ohne mit der "AberAberAberAber die Kinder!!!" Keule draufzuhauen. Siehe Killerspiele, wo als erstes immer die Unfähigkeit der Eltern instrumentalisiert wird.


Ach ja zur Selbstjustiz: Rein rechtlich wird man RTL II wohl nicht etwas bezichtigen können, aber wir alle sind uns einig, dass sich die Sendung ganz schön was rausnimmt. Die Fälle hätten schon viel früher der Polizei gemeldet werden müssen und es hätte auf vernünftige Art und Weise auf Anonymität geachtet werden sollen. Hätte ich einen von denen gekannt, ich hätte sofort gewusst wer das war, da hilft auch keine Verpixelung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Selbstjustiz, ist das strafbar? Falls ja, dann sollen die Behörden RTL II eben bestrafen.



Ist die Sendung nicht derzeit ausgesetzt, um (absehbare) juristische Fragen zu klären? 
Täter bloßzustellen ist jedenfalls verboten.



> oder wenn er sich zumindest nicht ausgerechnet diesen Job ausgesucht hätte. Leiter eines Kinderdorfes... Einen blöderen Job für einen Pädophilen gibt es kaum, höchstens noch Kindergärtner oder Kinderarzt...



Ich würde mal befürchten, dass der Anteil von Pädophilen in Berufen, die mit Kindern zu tun haben, eher über- denn unterdurchschnittlich ist. Denn auch wenn diese Leute ein sehr merkwürdiges Verständniss haben, was gut für sie ist:
Diese Leute mögen Kinder. Also werden sie Jobs, in denen sie Kindern arbeiten können, nicht schlechter finden, als der Rest der Welt.



> Du scheinst dir mehr Sorgen um den Pädophilen zu machen als um die potenziellen Opfer. Zumindest entsteht der Eindruck. Ein Pädophiler hat einfach nicht Kinderdorf-Leiter zu sein, denn in dieser Situation können Opfer entstehen. Ein Pädophiler, der den ganzen Tag beruflich mit Kindern zu tun hat: Das ist eine konkrete Gefahrensituation, da braucht man kaum Vorstellungskraft.



Ich glaube er mach sich weniger Gedanken um den Pädophilen und wesentlich mehr über die Sendung. Denn eins ist ganz klar:
Er hat den Job verloren, nachdem er in der Sendung erkannt wurde. NICHT nachdem verantwortungsbewusste Redakteure am Abend des Drehtages die Gefahr gemeldet haben.
-> Diese Sendung ist einzig und allein darauf aus, die Sensationsgier der Zuschauer zu befriedigen. Sie dient nicht dem Schutz von Kindern, im Gegenteil: Die Informationen könnten auf andere Weise einen besseren Schutz erwirken. Dies wird aber ganz bewusst nicht gemacht, sondern im Gegenteil, Kinder werden bewusst einer Gefahr ausgesetzt, die sich vermeiden lassen würde.

Bezüglich der Größe der Gefahr sollte man imho aber unterscheiden zwischen einem Pädophilen, der potentiell die mangelnde Urteilskraft Jugendlicher ausnutzt und einem Vergewaltiger, der Kinder entführt und missbraucht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Größe der Gefahr sollte man imho aber unterscheiden zwischen einem Pädophilen, der potentiell die mangelnde Urteilskraft Jugendlicher ausnutzt und einem Vergewaltiger, der Kinder entführt und missbraucht.


 Ich würde da bezüglich dieser durch Chat zustande kommenden Taten eher 3 Typen unterscheiden: einer, der nicht merkt, dass es mangelnde Urteilskaft ist, bzw. davon überzeugt ist, es mit einer/m "notgeilen" Frühreifen zu tun zu haben nach dem Motto "wo ist das Problem? Es war doch einfach ein freiwilliger onenightstand?", dann diejenigen, die eine Naivität bewußt ausnutzen und ihr Opfer nach und nach zu etwas überreden (und sei es nur "zeig doch mal dein Kätzchen" bei nem webcam-Chat) und ggf. auch irgendwas versprechen von wegen Liebe und blablabla (was oft genug auch mit Volljährigen passiert  ) , und dann die wirklich Gewaltätigen, die sich vlt. auch zuerst als Gleichaltige ausgeben bei einem Treff direkt mit Zwang vorgehen und schlimmstenfalls sogar morden - letztere sind aber ehrlich gesagt die massive Unterzahl bei den strafbaren Fällen. 

Und abseits der Internetbasierten Taten dann noch als vierte Gruppe die Täter aus dem näheren Umfeld, die mit sexuellen Spielen, die ein Kind noch gar nicht versteht, oder mit Gewalt oder mit Einschüchterung oder auch durch schleichende Konditionierung das bekommen, was sie haben wollen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (2. November 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal etwas auf Youtube von der Sendung gesehen, das ist tatsächlich unterstes Niveau, das war ja auch zu erwarten. Wie gesagt, ideal ist das Schützen potentieller Opfer durch eine Fernsehsendung nicht, durch eine reißerische RTL-II-Fernsehsendung noch weniger. Was aber bleibt: Der Pädophile ist nicht mehr Kinderdorf-Leiter, das ist gut.



> Ich würde mal befürchten, dass der Anteil von Pädophilen in Berufen, die mit Kindern zu tun haben, eher über- denn unterdurchschnittlich ist.


Das klingt logisch. Aber keiner wird solche Leute in diesen Berufen gutheißen.



> Bezüglich der Größe der Gefahr sollte man imho aber unterscheiden zwischen einem Pädophilen, der potentiell die mangelnde Urteilskraft Jugendlicher ausnutzt und einem Vergewaltiger, der Kinder entführt und missbraucht.


Ja, aber keiner will, dass solche Menschen mit (ihren) Kindern ständig Kontakt haben, egal ob es ein Pädophiler ist, der mit 6-Jährigen Sex haben will, mit 13-Jährigen oder ob es ein Vergewaltiger ist.


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. November 2010)

Niemand hat ja gesagt, dass Pädophile mit Kindern arbeiten sollten. Aber hier geht es um die Sendung Tatort Internet und das Format ist mehr als nur kritikwürdig.


----------



## xaven (2. November 2010)

Habt ihr euch mal gefragt, warum es so wenig männliche Kindergärtner gibt, obwohl die so stark nachgefragt werden?


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. November 2010)

Relikt des klassischen Rollenbildes nehme ich an.

Die Emanzipation war/ist doch sehr deutlich fixiert auf Frauen, Männer hat man in der Frage nach Gleichberechtigung auch etwas übersehen.

Okay das war Offtopic, tut mir leid


----------



## Bonkic (2. November 2010)

xaven schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal gefragt, warum es so wenig männliche Kindergärtner gibt,



vermutlich weil den meisten männern der beruf zu unmännlich ist und die karrierechancen gleich 0 sind.



> obwohl die so stark nachgefragt werden?



werden sie?


----------



## Icejester (2. November 2010)

Ja, klar! Die Politik fordert doch immer, daß es an Grundschulen und Kindergärten mehr männliche Bezugspersonen geben soll.

Aber neben mangelndem männlichen Interesse an sozialen Berufen muß auch ganz klar gesagt werden, daß sehr viele auch gar keine Lust haben, sich immer der Gefahr des Pädophilievorwurfs ausgesetzt zu sehen. Gerade im aktuellen Klima steht man da doch immer ganz knapp vor dem persönlichen Ehrverlust, selbst wenn sich etwaige Anschuldigungen später als unbegründet herausstellen sollten oder - was eigentlich noch schlimmer ist - nichts zu beweisen ist, ein Verdacht aber im Raum stehen bleibt.

Welcher klar denkende Mann möchte seine Zukunft schon auf so einem beruflichen Minenfeld aufbauen?


----------



## xaven (2. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, klar! Die Politik fordert doch immer, daß es an Grundschulen und Kindergärten mehr männliche Bezugspersonen geben soll.
> 
> Aber neben mangelndem männlichen Interesse an sozialen Berufen muß auch ganz klar gesagt werden, daß sehr viele auch gar keine Lust haben, sich immer der Gefahr des Pädophilievorwurfs ausgesetzt zu sehen. Gerade im aktuellen Klima steht man da doch immer ganz knapp vor dem persönlichen Ehrverlust, selbst wenn sich etwaige Anschuldigungen später als unbegründet herausstellen sollten oder - was eigentlich noch schlimmer ist - nichts zu beweisen ist, ein Verdacht aber im Raum stehen bleibt.
> 
> Welcher klar denkende Mann möchte seine Zukunft schon auf so einem beruflichen Minenfeld aufbauen?



Absolut korrekt. 

Nicht nur die Politik fordert es, die Kindergärten fordern es auch, aber es findet sich niemand, der das machen möchte. In meinem Freundeskreis hat auch jemand seinen Traumberuf aufgegeben, weil er immer schief angeschaut wurde und scheinbar unter Generalverdacht stand.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2010)

Die Quote bei solche Berufen bzw. schon bei Uni/Lehre ist AFAIK auch grad mal bei ca. 5-10%, was aber zum IMHO viel größeren Teil mit dem Rollenbild zu tun hat und nicht mit einer Sorge, verdächtigt zu werden. Da kam neulich ein Bericht über einen jungen Betreuer, der eben in einem Kindergarten arbeitet. Der meinte auch, dass er komisch angeschaut wurde bei Beginn des neuen Kindergartenjahres, weil zufällig grad als in den Medien mal wieder was kam in der Art "Pädophiler Verdächtiger war in Grundschule tätig", aber die Eltern dann nach ein paar Tagen schon gemerkt haben, dass alles o.k ist und ihm nun vertrauen. 


Gestern hab ich in ner Werbepause rumgezappt und bin dann bei der Sendung kurz hängengeblieben: da saß ein "Köder"-Schauspieler bei einem Typen, der wohl bisexuell war und so was meinte wie "Alter egal, Hauptsache Spaß haben" . Der Köder war 18 (wurde später gesagt), sah ehrlich gesagt aus wie 25 oder so, und gab sich als 13-jähriger aus - ich dachte zuerst, DER sei der Täter und wunderte mich, warum der nicht verpixelt ist ^^ Aber wenn der potentielle Täter mit DEM was angefangen hätte, dann kann man da ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr von "pädophil" sprechen - da ist viel eher ein pädophil, der auf Phillip Lahm steht, weil der aussieht wie 16... 

Ach ja: ich find allein schon den Unteritel "schützt endlich unsere Kinder" total Banane - als ob das DAS Problem hier in D ist und nun alle froh sind, dass "endlich" was getan wird... ^^


----------



## xaven (3. November 2010)

Ich denke, man muss auch ganz klar unterscheiden zwischen "die sah älter aus und hat gesagt, sie wäre 18" und typen, die auf 8jährige Kinder stehen. Mit 15, 16, 17 ist man nämlich schon längst kein Kind mehr ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2010)

Es gibt auch den rechtlichen Unterschied zwischen Kinder- (afaik bis 14) und Jugendpornographie.
Deswegen vermutlich auch die ""13jährigen"" Köder. Wenn die dann aussehen wie 23 muss man aber in der Tat sagen: Das derjenige da geblieben ist, spricht für ihn und eine akzeptable Alterpräferenz


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die dann aussehen wie 23 muss man aber in der Tat sagen: Das derjenige da geblieben ist, spricht für ihn und eine akzeptable Alterpräferenz


 
Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis zwei Leute, denen es sozusagen umgekehrt passiert ist: 

- der eine war mit 19 Jahren auf nem Campingplatz, wo ihn eines Abends ein Mädel angebaggerte und mit ihm rumknutschte. Am nächsten Tag erneut. Am dritten Tag hat sie ihn in ihr Zelt "entführt" und es ging zur Sache. Sie hat ihm erzählt, sie sei 17. Am fünften Tag wollten die dann mit ein paar Leuten in die Dorfdisco, Ausweiskontrolle: sie war 13...  

- der andere arbeitet in einer Kindertagesstätte und ist selber sehr kindisch/jugendlich, obwohl er jetzt schon fast 30 ist - man könnte den aber, wenn man den trifft, auch auf erst 20 schätzen. bei nem Schützenfest setzte sich dann mal ein Mädel zu ihm, die beiden laberten unverfänglich. Dann meinte Sie was in der Art, ob er nicht mit ihr runter zum Bach mitkommen will, sie hätte "Bock auf nen Blowjob". Er hat sie auf 16-17 geschätzt, was ihm so oder so zu jung war, daher fragte er an sich nur rhetorisch (er wollte eh nein sagen), wie alt sie sei. Darauf meinte sie "in 3 Monaten 14, warum?" 


Man stelle sich vor, er hätte in dem Moment gsagt "joa, warum nicht" und NICHT nach dem Alter gefragt. Dann kommt zufällig jemand am Bach vorbei, der das Mädchen kennt - da steht dann 2 Tage später groß in der Zeitung "Kindertagesstätten-Mitarbeiter missbraucht 13jährige" und bei RTL sieht man dann Interviews mit Müttern "Das hätte ich von ihm nie gedacht" und "Er war doch immer so lieb zu den Kindern!" usw., und die berufliche Karriere ist erstmal hin - so was kann halt auch passieren, grad weil seit ein paar Jahren junge Mädchen sich viel früher "erwachsen" / sexy kleiden und geben als früher. Da sehen echt nicht wenige 4-5 jahre älter aus, als sie sind, und benehmen sich auch grad in einer Partyumgebung oft so - und andere sehen mit 18 wiederum aus wie 12... da muss man(n), wenn man in nem Alter ist, wo ein Mädel von 16-20 als Freundin oder onenightstand völlig normal ist, echt aufpassen.


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2010)

Das Problem kenne ich. Mir ist vor rund zehn Jahren,  also so mit 21-22 Jahren, auch mal eine 13-jährige hinterhergelaufen, die ganz schön aufdringlich war. Das größte Problem ist ja, daß man so eine Situation dann irgendwie entschärfen muß, ohne das Mädel zu übel zu verletzen. Aber man kann in der Lage halt nichts mit so einer anfangen. Und sagt man der, daß halt nicht mehr sein kann, schon gar kein Lakensport, dann hat man da plötzlich so ein kleines, heulendes Häuflein Elend im Arm hängen.

Das war definitiv eine der eigentümlichsten Situationen in meinem bisherigen Leben...


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht wieviele hier schonmal was mit Mädchen zu tun hatten aber an dem Verhalten kann man das Alter ganz klar einschätzen. Es ist Blödsinn das eine 13 jährige vorspielen kann das sie 18 oder sonstwas wäre...


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wieviele hier schonmal was mit Mädchen zu tun hatten aber an dem Verhalten kann man das Alter ganz klar einschätzen. Es ist Blödsinn das eine 13 jährige vorspielen kann das sie 18 oder sonstwas wäre...


 
Vlt hast Du nur noch keine erlebt, oder Du hast es einfach nicht gemerkt  Oder DU bist einfach unglaublich guter Menschenkenner. 

zB mein einer Kumpel war wie gesagt 19, und er hatte damals sehr viele Bekannte zwischen 16 und 25 - der hat das mit den 17 Jahren für absolut glaubwürdig gehalten. und das ist kein Vollidiot, er hat Abi und inzwischen nen Hochschulabschluss. Der war auch extrem sauer auf das Mädel, als ihr wahres Alter rauskam. 


Blödsinn isses auf keinen Fall, dass das nicht möglich sei. Vor allem wenn es eher beim Partymachen oder im Urlaub passiert. Vo Aussehen her gibt es unbestritten genug, die mit 13-14 schon deutlich älter aussehen. Und geistig/vom Verhalten: beim Flirten unterhält man sich ja normalerweise nicht über Politik, Physik oder Philosophie - jedenfalls tun das nur wenige... und selbst wenn man es tun wollte: es gibt SO viele junge Frauen (und Männer) über 16-18, die sich trotzdem nur für Musik & lifestyle interessieren - es wäre also nicht auffällig, wenn das Mädel nix über Allgemeinbildung weiß und "unreif" wirkt in ihren Aussagen - etliche wirken auch mit 25 auch kaum reifer als mit 16, warum soll man also einer mit 13, die vlt sogar wirklich geistig schon was reifer ist als eine typische 13jährige, nicht 16-17 als Alter abnehmen, wenn sie es auch noch drauf anlegt und dazu noch nicht kindlich aussieht...? 

Es sagt ja auch keiner, dass es 80% aller 13jährigen sind...   Nur DASS es vorkommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2010)

Nicht vergessen sollte man auch Alkohol (siehe Nachbarthread  ):
Angetrunkene Frauen (Männer auch) verschiedensten Alters verhalten sich durchaus gleich irrational und angetrunkene Männer (Frauen auch) verschiedensten Alters sind nicht unbedingt perfekt darin, ihr gegenüber zu analysieren. Mir ist zwar noch keine wie18 13-jährige begenet, aber ich kenne durchaus Personen, die sich im Alter von 17-18 Jahren unter Partybedingungen und bei passendem Outfit ohne viel Verstellen als 13 hätten ausgeben können.

Aber das sind langsam Szenarien, die ein bißchen vom Thema der Sendung und damit des Threads abweichen. Internetbekanntschaften beginnen ja eher mit der Altersangabe denn mit einem Eindruck von der Person und die Köder haben sich in diesem Fall ja von vorneherein als minderjährig ausgegeben.
Auch muss man ganz ehrlich sagen: Egal ob 13 oder 17 - wenn der Partner >40 ist, wirds merkwürdig. Denn Menschen sind nicht mit 18 plötzlich Erwachsen und wärend man sich mit 19 vielleicht schon für sehr reif hällt und die schnellste Entwicklung sicherlich zwischen 11-14 und 15-18 stattfindet, fallen einem 10 Jahre später doch genug Punkte an Teenagern auf, die einer Beziehung im Weg stehen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... fallen einem 10 Jahre später doch genug Punkte an Teenagern auf, die einer Beziehung im Weg stehen.


 Ich denke nicht, dass es den potentiellern Tätern da wirklich um eine Beziehung ging.  

Wobei es in ganz seltenen Fällen vorkommt, dass es auch mit zwei Leuten für eine lange zeit oder sogar Ehe klappt, wenn einer von beiden noch Teenie und der andere lange Erwachsen ist. Wie in einem schlechtemn Film: ein Bekannter meiner Mutter ist Lehrer und hatte sich mit 37 in eine 16jährige Schülerin verliebt, sie sich auch in ihn. Er hat die Schule und seine damalige Frau wegen ihr verlassen - inzwischen sind die seit 10 Jahren verheiratet und haben 2 Kinder...  


Aber wie gesagt: das ist mit Sicherheit nicht das, worum es den Chat-"Tätern", jedenfalls den allermeisten von denen geht.


----------

